# crachotement (robinet)



## LittleWhisper

Salut à tous,

Je cherche une traduction en italien pour "crachotement", pour un robinet. Est-ce que vous auriez des idées ?


----------



## Zanton

Gocciolamento: bruit de l'eau qui tombe goute à goute.

crachoter 

Più in generale, perdita del rubinetto per rottura o mancata chiusura.


----------



## LittleWhisper

J'ai l'impression que "crachotement" induit une certaine pression, comme si l'eau sortait violemment par à-coups. Je ne suis pas sûre que gocciolamento rende exactement ça...


----------



## matoupaschat

Zanton, quando c'è anche aria nel tubo dell'acqua, cosa fa il rubinetto che apri? Spruzz(ett)a, schizza, o non so che cosa?


----------



## Pernie

Ciao a tutti, 
credo sia schizza


----------



## Zanton

matoupaschat said:


> Zanton, quando c'è anche aria nel tubo dell'acqua, cosa fa il rubinetto che apri? Spruzz(ett)a, schizza, o non so che cosa?



Esatto. Spruzzi e piccoli getti incontrollati causati da uno squilibrio della pressione nelle tubature 


Sopra ho scritto "rottura" in generale. 

Non lo so se "crachotement" può intendersi come un malfuzionamento della conduttura, cioè del servizio idrico dovuto a guasto o manutenzione della rete idrica.
Non lo escudo ma non ne sono neanche sicuro.


----------



## LittleWhisper

E sapete se ci sarebbe un nome piuttosto che un verbo per questo?


----------



## Pernie

LittleWhisper, il nome potrebbe essere spruzzo o schizzo. Hai una frase completa?


----------

